# Rebranding/logo feedback needed



## teacher386 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm currently working on rebranding my business and wanted to get some feedback on two logos that were designed for me. My target market is weddings and my goal is to become a higher end, modern wedding photographer. Thank you!


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 27, 2013)

I think that the first one has the elegance you're looking for.  The second doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## ryanchriscarroll (Sep 30, 2013)

I would say the first one as well, but my feedback would be to decrease the amount of box space below "photography" so it's the same amount of space as above SMJ. I also would slightly increase the thickness of the rectangular white border so that it pops a bit more. Good start though!


----------



## texkam (Sep 30, 2013)

What's the design rationale?

The Society of Graphic Designers of Canada Writing a Project Rationale, a guide for students |


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 4, 2013)

Honestly I like the one in your signature better than both of those.  I'm not a graphic designer though.


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 11, 2013)

They are really clear, but really basic. There is nothing really to differentiate you from other photography business, or really any other businesses for that matter. I currently working through the same process, and am considering going straight to a high end designer. The cost isn't that much considering you will keep your branding a lot longer than any tangible piece of equipment, and most of us will happily drop thousands on a new body or lens. It is also the first thing a potential client will see, so it can make or break that initial connection in a lot of cases.

That being said, I like the second one more, but that's me.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Oct 11, 2013)

#2 remove the little decor on the side and add a negative arch to the photography... I'd like to see how that looks.


----------

